# modified DB smoker



## teacup13 (May 9, 2007)

well after deciding to nix the last project, i have been coming up with different ideas to modify a double barrel smoker so that it would meet my needs...

heres what i have so far, 

the main cooking barrel will be a 30/33 gallon drum

the burn barrel will be a 15 gallon drum

the cold smoker part will be either of the 2 drums, havent decided yet

the DB smoker will sit on is a recycled grill cart with some modifications

the drawings shown are not to scale but for general ideas... any ideas or thoughts would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## cheech (May 9, 2007)

I would think that you would also want to have some sort of baffle over the input from the burn barrel


----------



## teacup13 (May 10, 2007)

yah i forgot to add that.... the cut out from the cook barrel will be used, going to drill holes in it, flip it around and use as a baffle


----------



## chris_harper (May 10, 2007)

i think it would be awesome. make sure you get some temp readings all over the food racks, so you know what temps will be all over it.


----------



## teacup13 (May 10, 2007)

i am going to weld in 4 muffler type pipes to join the burn barrel with the top barrel, with a baffle i am hoping to even out the temps somewhat.

was going to work on it today but it has been pouring for the last two days...gotta stop sometime..lol


----------

